# Homelite not so mighty



## Bricksie (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm a first timer...I have a Homelite Mighty 260 leaf blower that only wants to run on full choke. Acts like its not getting enough gas. Fresh mix of gas in the tank...any thoughts?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

First guess would be time for a carb rebuild


----------



## Bricksie (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you suppose I would have any luck finding a diagram of this carburetor, or is it simple enough I could just wing it? Just do a tear down, soak it, put it back together, and go? And it seems to have fixed adjustments...does that seem right?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

There are at least 6 versions of Mightylite, which one is yours?
Post the UT-nnnnnn model no.


----------



## Bricksie (Apr 7, 2010)

Model is UT08520...


----------



## Bricksie (Apr 7, 2010)

...now I need a throttle shaft...I broke the one I had getting it out....


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

The carb will be either a Walbro or ZAMA.
Disassemble carb, taking note of placement and order of diaphragms and gaskets, what model it is, it's on the carb somewhere.

Download Walbro service manual here:
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/

Download Tech manual here.
http://zamacarb.com/tips.html

HTH
thanks,


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Bricksie said:


> ...now I need a throttle shaft...I broke the one I had getting it out....


Bricksie which part you broke ? 
was the part on the carb itself or the cable ?


----------

